# Hard to resist...



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I know I already have a zoo, but with the loss of Quinnlee - best hedgehog in the world - I am very tempted to bring home another baby.

I keep going back to this little one:


















She is a perfect little pinto girl, and doesn't look terribly shy.

On the other hand, my local breeder asked me to consider taking in a rescue hog that requires an experienced owner. The original owners did not socialized the hedgie, and it has bitten someone before. I know I could be very good with the hedgie, but I don't really want to get another adult hedgie. I adopted Quinnlee when she was 1.5 years old, so I didn't really get a long time with her (just 2 years). The rescue is also a boy, when I want another girl.

On the other hand, I still have my hedgehog Clark, who, while he is darned adorable and very well-socialized, prefers to run rather than cuddle. He is also not great with guests as he has a habit of nervous-pooping and chewing on new flavors (like hands). So it's not like I'm entirely _without_ a hedgehog.

A baby photos of my little poop monster:










He was a platinum-colored baby, and grew up into a pretty gray boy  Traditional color.

I am going to talk to the pinto baby's breeder and see what she thinks about the baby's personality (though I know it will change) and when she will be ready to go home.

Maybe I will let this be contingent upon a raise at work. Or wait a few months and buy myself a birthday present


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Aww, they're so cute.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

It's shame they're so expensive and hard to find because I would love to get one. They are probably one of the cutest little creatures I've ever seen! :3


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

there should be a bunch of breeders in your area 

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/breederusa.shtml

is a good comprehensive list.

It is expensive... it would b like $350 to get this girl. That's the price of a puppy. But much cheaper in the long run... haha


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

do they stink? My mom always sais EW no you can't have that it stinks..like everytime I ask for a pet hahaxD there adorable tho!!!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> do they stink? My mom always sais EW no you can't have that it stinks..like everytime I ask for a pet hahaxD there adorable tho!!!


They don't stink if you clean their cage daily  I use fleece liners and use medical gloves to pick up poop once per day. You can also attempt to litter box train. The liners get changed once or twice a week and are washed in the washing machine with unscented detergent.

But if you don't wash those liners... it will smell like poop in the room.

I bought her! I'm so excited. I will bring her home mid-September.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

urgh I cannot wait. now I gotta go buy more fabric and make her some sleepy sacks and bedding


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

Adorable! My brother has always wanted one but we can never find them around here. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah I was wondering if fleece would work..i know that's what people suggested for guinea pigs...i think ill be doing some more research nowxD ..they are so cute! I want one!! Lol, goodluck with your new girlc: you better post pics!! Haha


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I shall I shall! Blah I hate waiting.


----------

